# Short Term Penny Stocks



## 38lulu (26 October 2005)

I havent been in the share market for long but these are my personal short term stocks....
JBH-as they will have more stores by the end of the year
SGX- just another minor gold digger
IRN- i can afford this one than BHP..

Has anyone have their own short term stocks or penny stocks?? and what's the reason for chosing them?
It will be interesting to see what you have!!!  
----------------------------------------------------------------
*my posts are NOT financial advises, it is merely personal preferences. Do your own research and fingers crossed!!*


----------



## amohonour (26 October 2005)

I  think EXT is one of the best ATM
another one to watch is ORP


----------



## Caliente (27 October 2005)

Hey 38lulu, just wondering how SGX can be classified as a penny stock?!

I've been tracking this one for a while, its currently at $2.50

Just my


----------



## amohonour (27 October 2005)

As i posted EXT is a good penny stock. I probably should say I think that they are more med to long term though.


----------



## 38lulu (27 October 2005)

hi Caliente,
correct me if i am wrong. 
To my understanding, stock that's under $5 can be considered as penny stock?


----------



## Yippyio (27 October 2005)

UNX could be another to watch. They are a Uranium exploration company, with a few assets, as well (bonus)

The thing though to consider with Uranium miners is how much are they actually going to be able to export. 

The restrictions and sanctions (red tape) involved with the movement of Uranium are huge. No one is going to be exporting millions of tonnes of Uranium anywhere, however the red tape could make the value of Uranium very high.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disclaimer: I do not hold UNX. I have lost loads of money and anyone who pays any attention to anything I say or post probably will as well.


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2005)

"Penny stocks are shares that trade from a fraction of a penny to $5."

You're right  Sorry, I just had the opinion that penny stocks traded in the cents range, i.e. 0 --99c, just my misconception.


----------



## Meso1973 (8 November 2005)

INL is a short-term speculative........with potential high-rewards....

Currently been trading at 6 to 7c. with about 435M shares on issue this is about <=$30M market cap.

Tis another techie within the mining industry, and is sitting on an inground value of some $1.2billion in the form of the Hellyer Tailings Dam (based on current commodities)....
One of the pre-feasiblity studies has come up with a 11(or21) yr production life, for Net cashflows of $67M(or $56M) per year.

Martinplacesecurities.com has them as a buy with a target price of 28c.

basically it has technology that will take out the zinc, lead, silver, copper and to a lesser extent the gold from the tailings, and sell it for loads of cash.
They are in the middle of the BFS (bank feasibility study) and they will announce the prelim results in early Q1 2006 (calendar year), with the final BFS study scheduled to be announced (i think) at the end of Q1 2006(calendar). And if production happens, then its supposed to start in 2007.

It also has Macquarie Bank on board to do the capital financing if the BFS comes out good as expected; and some of the big miners have been pestering them about their Intec Gold process, but they have been concentrating on getting the Tailings Dam project up and running.

I am in with a small amount - cos as some research has indicated; a couple of other techie projects like this have failed miserably b4, however they did not set up a Demonstration Plant the way Intec has done, and is using it for its BFS.....(the others simply went from lab to full production). I got myself another parcel at 7cents, and have seen it tumble to 6.2cents.....so i put another order in yesterday.....(only time will tell..... !!!!!)

During Nov, they will be using the 'steady state' to see what the recoveries are like etcetc....and this will then be used for the BFS calculations.....so will be interesting to see what happens to the sp over the coming month.....

Please remember to DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH.


----------



## amohonour (8 November 2005)

MWR is one to be on imo read up and see that they have only just hit the tip of the iceberg going international and they will go very well. they are on the rise over 60% in the last month


----------



## Yippyio (8 November 2005)

amohonour said:
			
		

> MWR is one to be on imo read up and see that they have only just hit the tip of the iceberg going international and they will go very well. they are on the rise over 60% in the last month




This stock does not seem to have much liquidity. You need to take a large parcel of stock to make any money trading the percentages i.e. approx 200 000 or more.

So far today there has been one trade at 10.04 am of 30 000. 

Given the large parcel of shares needed to make money from this stock you could find yourself stuck with your position and unable to unload without sending the price tumbling down through a few price levels, negating any profits that you have made. Just ask Krisbarry about PNO, similar, no liquidity, though slightly more then MWR


----------



## amohonour (8 November 2005)

cheers im sure all will  change shortly as people realise the potential of this coy. look at their fundementals and profits. future looks good so definately one to keep an eye on atm imho. admit it is more long term hold but still a penny stock probably should have posted elsewhere sorry


----------

